
The Rise of Genetic Genealogy - bookofjoe
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2019/apr/29/dna-search-angels-adoption-facebook-detectives-reunite-families
======
bookofjoe
DNA Detectives:
[https://www.facebook.com/groups/DNADetectives/](https://www.facebook.com/groups/DNADetectives/)

